# Converting .rax to .mp3 files



## turboteq (Sep 10, 2005)

I have been buying songs from rhapsody to put on my mp3 player but all the files are in .rax format. My mp3 player does not read real audio files so they have to be converted into .mp3. I found that I can burn them to disk and then use WMP10 to rip the cd into .mp3 but this takes so long and is a waste of cd's. Is there an easier way? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Unfortunately there is no easier way.

If you don't want to save the CD-R's, you could just keep re-using one CD-RW.


----------



## daPyr0x (Sep 10, 2005)

dBPowerAmp will do it for other Real formats. You need Realplayer or RealAlternative installed for it to work. But I don't know about rax, though. I've never used it. In order to encode into mp3, too, you need to pay to register dbpoweramp.

You could also play the tracks as you record them, that's possible to do. Elsewhere in this forum someone mentioned software to do this, though I cannot for the life of me remember it...


----------



## turboteq (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks alot. I will try the dbpoweramp software and see how it does. If no go there is always the cd-rw.


----------



## BarnStorm (May 11, 2006)

You may be thinking of SuperC. It converts lots of things - audio and video. Although it can handle "RA" files, not sure it handles "RAX." I have not tried it.


----------

